
Ask HN: What's the name of an AWS UI alternative? - immago
I remember seeing on HN a long time ago, an alternative UI for AWS but it was in early access. I&#x27;ve forgotten the name, and would like to see its status. I&#x27;m hoping someone can remember its name :-) I think it started with a V
======
earth2mars
I remember this. [https://daintree.app/#/](https://daintree.app/#/)

~~~
immago
Thanks for your reply, but this wasn't the one I saw!

No offence to that solution but the one I saw had a bit of a more modern UI :)

